# Lunging using the Kavalkade HO lungeing aid



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

This morning, because Grace still has some fur missing where she had girth rubs, I decided to dig out the lunging aid I bought before Christmas. I have only used it on her once because I ended up having other issues which needed resolving, but she is really starting to carry me forwards now in her ridden work so I thought it would be interesting to see what happened. 

She can get quite tense in the side reins when lunging, so I left the aid quite slack and gave her the time to work things out. 

At first she was quite tense and worried about other things that were going on around her (the Grace eating ducks, rustling bags, horses out in the round pen) but after a while I saw her physically relax through her back and start to swing through. 

What I did notice was that she was tracking up effortlessly (in the walk it was well over a foot which I was very happy with) but I did notice that she was not truly stretching down and round, but she was starting to stretch. The other thing I realised is that she really could express herself with this... she did some atronomical bucks, lunges and really kicking her front legs up at times, but again, there was no stress with it, just exuberence.

Do you think this is the sort of thing that would improve with more time? It makes them carry themselves completely, so there is nothing strapping them in or holding them down. I think Laura B did a video on Horse Heros with the aid: http://www.horsehero.com/5201/5214/6283

As I say, she was definitely looser and happier in this aid than she is in the side reins and her hind legs were really working hard. Even though we only did about 20 minutes she was really sweaty by the end of the session but was still loose and relaxed. 

Do you think the rounder shape in the neck will come with stronger muscles as she was really having to work hard today but without any help from me or upset.


----------



## Bossanova (8 April 2009)

Is this not just the same thing as the draw reins method which I and several others have recommended to you before? Looks the same!
Down and round is not always good, you want them stretching the base of the neck which involves taking the nose forward from an active hindleg imho


----------



## KatB (8 April 2009)

Have to say the draw rein method is the best way IMHO. Goddy is a beggar for dropping behind the contact and blocking through his back, with the drawrein method he cant do that as there is nothing to drop behind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 His balance and strength has improved hugely, and as a result his marks too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BUT pleased it is working for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Its finding the key to getting them work correctly which is fab


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

Very similar Bossanova, yes... but I have to avoid using the roller because that seems to make the rubbing really bad, so trying to avoid using it at all at the moment. It has really healed up thanks to Halfstep's fluffy cover 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I bought it back in December after watching the Laura B vid and my friend recommended it prior to this... She uses it a lot over there so I guessed it was worth a go, but because of one thing and another I never got around to using it really. 

She was really stretching forwards in the trot, and even in the canter towards the end, as I say, it was more stretching down and forwards rather than down and round (if that makes sense). Her hind legs were active effortlessy, even when she was not going as forwards as I would like she was still tracking up. It all just looked much freer. 

Do you think that this is something that will improve with time... the more she finds her own balance the better it will be? That is how it looked today. It started off a bit sticky and bouncy but I just let her get on with it without interfering too much and allowing her to find her own balance.


----------



## Scarlett (8 April 2009)

what does the kit consist of? 

just curious as I have lunged in the modified draw rein for years - we call it 'rein over the back' - and I am just wondering if the kit would be worth the extra expense over my £5.99 DIY job!!!

I have always been told not to canter them in it, its for walk and trot only, though sometimes my current horses do have a tazz round in canter in it and I leave them too it. The aim has always been to encourage them long and down with the nose forward infront of the verticle, you can physically see the back lift and their abdominal muscles work...


----------



## Horsemad12 (8 April 2009)

Sorry - what is the draw rein method?  Sounds interesting?


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

I don't know whether they should canter in it or not, but I don't really have any choice with Grace so either have a bit of a fight on my hands or just let her get it out of her system and then we can knuckle down (doesn't help either if I lunge her without anything on at all because as soon as anything different happens we have to go through it all again). 

I would think it is pretty similar Scarlett to be honest. I needed something that would let me avoid using the roller, which is why I decided to try this...


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry - what is the draw rein method?  Sounds interesting? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am pretty sure someone posted a pic on one of my previous threads


----------



## KatB (8 April 2009)

You dont need a roller for the draw rein method? 

Horsemad12, its basically the drawreins draped over the horses back behind the whither, then down by the elbow through the front legs to the bit and clipped on either side. Make sense?! Does work wanders...


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

Ah right... exactly the same thing as what I have been using then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Absolutely no difference other than it has a little leather pad which allows it to move over the horses back


----------



## KatB (8 April 2009)

Yep exactly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Wont ask how much kavalkade charge


----------



## kerilli (8 April 2009)

surely it pulls them in the mouth as they swing their legs? can't get horsehero vid to work, unfortunately.


----------



## Scarlett (8 April 2009)

It's not tight enough to catch them...


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

Wasn't a lot actually... wouldn't have bought one if it was because could make one myself 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Kerilli, it is REALLY loose so they can put their head right up, right down and still no tension. That was one of my concerns when my friend first raved on about them, but once I had watched the video it became obvious what she was talking about... although G does not move anything like the horse on the vid


----------



## KatB (8 April 2009)

Kerilli no it doesnt as its all fluid and moves with them so doesnt jab at all.


----------



## kerilli (8 April 2009)

oh okay, thanks.


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2009)

The video is really good, it is worth watching if you do get chance. 

Laura comes across as someone who absolutely adores what she does


----------



## palomino_pony (8 April 2009)

I have the HO aid and my horse goes really nicely in it. Took a few times to get it right but she just floats along in it working over her back and round (but not in a "competition type" outline) It has really helped in developing her working over her back. Much more fluid than side reins or pessoa


----------



## Horsemad12 (9 April 2009)

Will try tonight!


----------

